# an american in belgium



## strangeways (Oct 12, 2011)

planning to relocate to belgium this year and am not sure how to start looking for employment. ideas? i only speak english.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you only speak English, you are probably going to be limited to some of the various "international organizations" located in and around Brussels (and even those really are looking for bi-lingual folks - usually English and French or Flemish). NATO is the big one, but there are a number of UN affiliated organizations in and around Brussels, too.

What's the fascination with Belgium? And what sort of background do you have? That information might give us a few more ideas for how to find a job there. But getting a long-stay visa is going to be tough unless you have an employer to sponsor you. (Some international organizations are exempt from work visa requirements, but the competition is tough for those jobs.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## strangeways (Oct 12, 2011)

significant other. potential marriage. however employment would be a big bonus. he lives in antwerp.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As you may have noticed, getting a visa once you're married is going to be a whole bunch easier. For the time being, your options kind of come down to employment (with an employer to sponsor you) or student.

Antwerp is a nice town. You could try checking for large, international companies with offices there and see what opportunities there might be. Teaching English is always an option, but popular (with the Brits just across the Channel) and a difficult way to qualify for a visa.

You'll enhance your chances if you start learning Flemish (Dutch). Though "everyone" in Antwerp seems to speak English, being an English native speaker who can handle Flemish can be a big advantage in the job market.

It's actually set up for EU nationals looking to move countries, but you might find some useful information here: Work and pensions in the European Union especially on the link marked "European jobs portal."
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## murtaghse (Oct 29, 2011)

Bev. Thanks for the information and link. I'm looking to return to the EU late May,early June 2012. I speak Vlaams/Dutch,Spanish and American English. I'll take a.good look at the link thanks again


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

murtaghse said:


> Bev. Thanks for the information and link. I'm looking to return to the EU late May,early June 2012. I speak Vlaams/Dutch,Spanish and American English. I'll take a.good look at the link thanks again


Depending on your nationality, you may well want to take a look at the various international organizations located in Belgium. They always seem to be looking for people with multiple languages. Normally you have to be a native of one of the member countries.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## murtaghse (Oct 29, 2011)

Bev,thanks. I'm an american but I have an unlimited entry/exit Visa with no end date,permission to work and I've a tax I.d. number already. Thanks again for the information and help. Do most employers still want a CV? Or have they transitioned to resumes like the US? 
Sorry for any typos I'm replying on my.mobile


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Each country has its own format for a CV/resume - the international agencies list details on their websites somewhere in the section where they list jobs available. Most European CVs or resumes should contain information on your nationality and immigration status and possibly your family status (i.e. married or single, dependents, etc.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## murtaghse (Oct 29, 2011)

Bev, thanks so it seems that I'll have to do a bit more homework and find out with respect to each company I'm looking at and learn what they want.
Sharon


----------

